# Nissy - A Rubik's cube solver and FMC assistant



## porkynator (Dec 29, 2021)

Hello everyone!

I have just released version 2.0 of my cube-solving program, Nissy: https://nissy.tronto.net

It is a command-line tool (no graphical interface like Cube Explorer for now, sorry) to solve the cube. It is quite fast: on my fairly old 4-core laptop it takes a minute on average to find an optimal solution, using 4 cores.

Nissy can also solve many common substeps used in FMC solutions, such as edge orientation, domino reduction, half turn reduction... you can find a list of all commands and their options in the pdf file in the doc folder. See also some examples in the screenshots below.

I personally find it quite useful to analyze my FMC solves and check if I missed something. It can also be used in combination with some shell scripting to get statistics on random scrambles.

Have fun!



Spoiler: Finding all solutions within one move from optimal



Command: nissy solve -t 4 -v -O 1 (scramble...)







Spoiler: Finding all EOs of 4 moves or less, possibly using NISS



Command: nissy solve eo -N -M 4 (scramble...)







Spoiler: Generate 2 random scrambles, then find 3 DRs for each of them



Command: nissy scramble -n 2 | nissy solve dr -i
This commad will only work in a UNIX shell





EDIT (2022-02-22): version 2.0.1 (bugfix release) is out; I have also created a new website for nissy.
EDIT (2022-06-02): version 2.0.2 is out; improved generation of pruning tables (faster installation without download).


----------



## porkynator (Feb 22, 2022)

Update (2022-02-22): bugfix release 2.0.1.
Also, nissy has a website now: https://nissy.tronto.net


----------



## porkynator (Jun 2, 2022)

Update (2022-06-02): release 2.0.2 improves the generation of pruning tables, making installation faster without the need to download huge files. It still takes ~40 minutes on my laptop though. There is no other improvement in this release, so if you already have 2.0.1 you don't need to update.


----------

